# Layering HTV



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I just made my first layered design, but I must've used too much pressure or pressed the second layer too long. I see a little bit of the adhesive around the outside of the top layer - not much, but a little bit.

Will this come back to haunt me?

Thanks!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

It could, but generally we are more critical than the consumer. Which vinyl are you using, I only had this issue with a printable vinyl not cadcut. 
In layering, only put the 1st layer down for seconds and then press the final layer at regular time.


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you ! I'm using EasyWeed for both layers. I pressed the first layer for 2 seconds at 303 and had to piece the rest because the vinyl shrank just a hair, pressing 2 seconds for each piece until I had everything set for the final press for 15 seconds.
I hadn't planned on having to cut each letter apart in the second layer, but it wasn't lining up perfectly.
The adhesive is barely noticeable around the edges of the top layer, but I don't want I peeling off.

Thanks again!!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

are you prepressing. You should not have shrinking after 2 seconds. Your sequence and recovery are what I would do. You should have no issue with it coming off. You can also turn inside out and hit it for 10 seconds that way.


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you! Yes, I prepressed the sweatshirt. What do you mean by sequence and recovery ? I'm obviously a newbie. Maybe I should try stretching it a little before I do the second layer next time. I was so worried about placement - the problem area was letters that were outlined by the first layer. The slightest difference in outline width was noticeable.
This was just a one-of-a-kind sweatshirt, so I'll try to remember all this next time. 

Thanks again for taking the time to help me!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No issue with the help - I would have done the same steps to produce (sequence) if alignment issues then I would cut apart (recovery) - 
There are two other ways you can approach this and might need some practice
1- leave a space between layers - this will add a third color the garment
2- overlap the top color - this is called trapping and will stop the garment from showing between colors
Hopes this helps and makes sense


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Aha! Yes, I've read about those techniques. I'll give them a try soon.
As long as the adhesive holds and my letters don't peel off, I'll be very happy. 

Thank you so much!


----------

